# Should I go for engineering credentials?



## DavidE (Oct 28, 2009)

I have a PhD in Physics. 5 years ago I quit my academic position to start a R&amp;D company to develop a commercial analytical chemistry instrument. I've had SBIR grants from NASA and some outside financing. Unfortunately the project hasn't turned out as well as I'd hoped and I am starting to look for other opportunities.

During the course of designing and building the prototype instrument I've done a lot of work that would be considered engineering both electrical and mechanical. such as:


12kV shaped pulse generator w/ &lt; 1ns jitter and &lt;1 Volt jitter
Optical trigger circuit w/ &lt;1 ns Jitter, 4 ns rise time into 50 ohms
12kV high current (20 amp peak) solid state switch w 10 ns rise time and &lt;1 ns jitter (part of pulse generator)
Design of vacuum chamber using FEA
Design of miniature in vacuum translation stage
Miniature sample load/lock system

I'm not interested in going back into the academic world. I'd really like to continue designing/engineering prototype mechanical and electrical devices/components.

I have a couple of questions (although any comments would be appreciated):


Would it be worth it to start the process of getting PE certification (for both electrical and mechanical)?
Has anybody else gone from a physics degree to an engineering certification?

I've looked at sample questions for both the FE and PE tests. I need to do some review and learn some general knowledge stuff but I'm fairly certain I could pass the tests.

Thanks!


----------



## benbo (Oct 28, 2009)

DavidE said:


> Would it be worth it to start the process of getting PE certification (for both electrical and mechanical)?
> Has anybody else gone from a physics degree to an engineering certification?


#1 - Why not. Although in a lot of states there's no great benefit in having both licenses. Just take the FE to start with.

#2 Sure. People have done it with no degree.


----------



## Dleg (Oct 29, 2009)

The only problem you will have is what your particular state requires in the form of education and experience. Without an ABET-accredited engineering degree, and no engineering degree at all, you may need to work several more years than the typical engineering graduate to become eligible to sit for the exams. In my state, for instance, you would need 12 years of experience without an engineering degree.

And on top of that, your work experience has to have been under the supervision of a licensed PE who can also serve as a reference (you'll need three to five PE references, depending on your state).

Check your state rules before you get too far into it. It may be more worthwhile to get an engineering BS degree first, just to cut down on the experience requirements.


----------



## rudy (Oct 31, 2009)

Dleg said:


> Check your state rules before you get too far into it.


Agree. Check with your state to find out the requirements. Each state is a bit different, and the requirements may have changed.

My state requires an engineering degree. However, it does not require you to work under a PE. It does require three PE's to review a written summary of your work experience though.

Also, my state used to allow PE licensing based on years of experience (I think 12 years) without taking the PE exam. But that changed in 2006. Now all PE applicants are required to take the PE exam.

I've also heard of some states not requiring an engineering degree.

Check with your state.


----------

